# SLP or Kooks?



## sig228 (May 22, 2006)

I want to get my boyfriend some great headers for his birthday as a surprise. I have read good things about SW, but I know that he has been talking about the kooks and the SLP's and he is stuck on which ones he likes better. Can you guys tell me your thoughts and personal experiences on which ones are better for an '05? Thanks a lot! :willy:


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

SLP's and Kooks are both great quality pieces,Slp's I hear sometimes have fittment issues but are a bit cheaper, Kook's have had no real issues but they cost a bit more! I'm getting the SLP's because u do not have to buy any extra pieces to install them! Hope this helped.. That will be a nice gift, wish my girl would get me something for my car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sig228 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks! It does help! The money thing is really not the issue, as long as he is happy. I guess the main thing is HP. I have heard the kooks put out more, but I haven't heard anything bad about SLP's. Thoughts?


----------



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Your awesome! My girl bought me the Kooks headers for my B day also. I have did a lot of diggin and I came up with the Kooks as my favorite. I heard they made their headers for performance as SLP made thiers for being able to fit better. The SLP is coated for less heat which we suffer from also. So as far as horsepower differences there probably isn't very much between the SLP Kooks and SW. So whatever floats your boat. :seeya:


----------



## SiNFuLL (Aug 18, 2006)

I have SLP Longtube Headers (coated).. I had no problem with the installation, which went fairly quickly (about 4hrs) considering I've heard some header horror stories of 6 hours or more! I don't know about the hp difference but I do get plenty of compliments about mine.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The SLP sound awesome and instal is easy as can be. The sound is fantastic even if you keep the stock muff.....


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I went with the SLP's after seeing them 1st hand. The coating seems important & the SLP's come already coated. From the dyno gains I've seen, they are all in the same ballpark. The SLP's went on quickly & if I wasn't screwing around with the power steering lines I would've been done in around 3 1/2 hours. Took 5 though :willy: Found if I would've pulled the steering rack & skid plate, the power steering lines slacken up & make screwing them back in a breeze.


----------



## sig228 (May 22, 2006)

Ok....so I am thinking that I am leaning towards the SLP's. I do want it to turn a few heads, I mean after all I am going to be in the passenger's seat!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Nobody mentioned the beautiful headers available from Dynatech so far, so I'll do it! Check them out at http://www.secureperformanceorder.com/dynatechstore/pontiac_gto.html


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome sinful. glad you found us:cheers


----------



## SiNFuLL (Aug 18, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> welcome sinful. glad you found us:cheers


Thank you Sir! Better late than never huh? :lol:


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Kooks will make more power, 
Kooks are made better,
SLP are good, but not as good as the Kooks, 

People on this forum seem to lean to the SLP headers, why i'm not sure, but people on another larger board have mostly gone with the Kooks and SW headers. I would do the same, as they will both make more power and cost less.


----------

